# How long after taking 5-htp do you have to wait before you can have alcohol?



## socialwish (Jul 26, 2010)

If you take 5-htp .. Let's say 50mg or 100mg... how long do you need to wait before consuming a lot of alcahol? I've found sources like this: "At least 6 _hours_ should be allowed after taking _5 HTP_ before consuming _alcohol_."
Any one know?


----------



## socialwish (Jul 26, 2010)

I was just talking to a doctor, and apparently there is actually no reaction / interaction between 5-htp and alcahol. However, those taking SSRis or St Johns Wart should be more wary as these interact with alcahol.


----------

